# Who is going to the FreeBSD 20 Year Anniversary Party?



## ikbendeman (Oct 8, 2013)

My girlfriend and I are. I'm quite excited as I've yet to be able to attend any of the BSDCons (hopefully next time ones in the Bay Area) but I'm really looking forward to networking and meeting some of you face to face!


----------



## vanessa (Oct 8, 2013)

Where and when will it be?


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 8, 2013)

vanessa said:
			
		

> Where and when will it be?



According to the announcement:


> When: Saturday, November 2nd, 2013, 6PM-2AM PST
> Where: DNA Lounge, San Francisco, CA, USA



For details, read here: FreeBSD 20 Year Anniversary Party Invitation.


----------



## freesbies (Oct 8, 2013)

FreeBSD 20 Year Anniversary Party Invitation will have place in San Francisco, but unfortunately, I can't go because it's too far from here!


----------



## zspider (Oct 8, 2013)

I can still be there in spirit.


----------



## EmeraldBot (Oct 12, 2013)

Sorry, can't go. If only the 20th anniversary party was a year ago! Anyway, I hope you have fun!


----------



## zspider (Oct 12, 2013)

EmeraldBot said:
			
		

> Sorry, can't go. If only the 20th anniversary party was a year ago! Anyway, I hope you have fun!



Maybe we'll have a forum party and all headbang to the music in DOE.


----------



## ikbendeman (Nov 3, 2013)

You guys are missing out! DAEMONETTES! Too bad I'm not single.


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 3, 2013)

Why don't we put on a EuroBSD party in conjunction to this?


----------

